# ...perversione....



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2011)

Il piacere di guardare  (scopofilia)diventa una perversione :
- se è esclusivamente limitato agli organi genitali.
-se oltrepassa il senso del disgusto.
-se,invece di costituire una funzione preparatoria del normale scopo sessuale ,lo  sostituisce.
Si puo dire che nn ci sia nessun individuo sano che non aggiunga al normale scopo sessuale qualche elemento che si possa chiamare perverso; e la universalita di questo fatto basta per se a farci comprendere quanto sia inappropriato l'uso della parola perversione con il termine riprovativo...


----------

